# Image posting process, rules, how-tos etc.



## WesternGuy (Jan 20, 2011)

I am not sure this is the right place for this post, but I have been unable to find anything, anywhere else in this forum, at least that was obvious to me, and since I wish to post to this forum, I thought I should start by asking here...

Is there somewhere that the rules, process, etc., are posted so that I can find out how to do this and what the size limitations, and other restrictions might be, e.g., no. of images one can post at a time, etc. ...I would like to post up one of my first attempts at an HDR sunset - it is already available for viewing on flickr, so I would also like to know how to get it from flickr to this forum (do I just copy and paste it into a new thread on this forum, or what?), so I can get a bit of feedback on it.  Thanks.

Cheers,

WesternGuy


----------



## Provo (Jan 20, 2011)

The Photo Forum - Photography Discussion Forum - FAQ


and a step by step on how to post an image here


----------



## Big Mike (Jan 20, 2011)

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...15-how-do-i-do-pictorial-guide-using-tpf.html


----------



## WesternGuy (Jan 20, 2011)

Provo and Big Mike, many thanks for pointing me to the right stuff...

I will give it a try tonight.

WesternGuy


----------



## WesternGuy (Jan 20, 2011)

Well guys, I tried and it did not work, so I will try it again and check out things - maybe the image is too big.  I will try making it smaller and reposting it to both flickr and Photobucket and see if it is workable.  If at first...and all that...

WesternGuy


----------



## myshkin (Jan 20, 2011)

With flickr goto sharethis tab in the pics page. Select "grab the HTML/BBCode"

The code will appear and you copy the SECOND webaddress in the code.

there is a dropdown box where you pick size. Pick this first as the code changes depending on the size

Once you have the code copied come back to message window and select the add pic icon. paste code and hit OK


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Jan 20, 2011)

I'm anxious to see your work!


----------



## WesternGuy (Jan 21, 2011)

myshkin said:


> With flickr goto sharethis tab in the pics page. Select "grab the HTML/BBCode"
> 
> The code will appear and you copy the SECOND webaddress in the code.
> 
> ...


 
Thanks Myshkin for the added info...when I click on "grab the HTML/BBCode", I get a bunch of stuff in the "code box" and then I set the size and then I noticed that there are two radio buttons below where the code is displayed. Do I select the HTML button, or the BBCode button as they give different results to copy and paste from? Also, does the copied address have to be bracketed by the IMG.../IMG tags in the HDR post?

I am sorry that I am so slow to get this, but this posting of stuff is all new to me. I have used Photobucket, once or twice, but Lightroom makes it a lot easier to upload to a flickr account directly, so I need to understand how to do this. Lightroom does not have a preset for Photobucket, although I understand that there is one (a preset) out there somewhere. 


Regards,

WesternGuy


----------



## WesternGuy (Jan 21, 2011)

GeorgieGirl said:


> I'm anxious to see your work!


 
Thanks Georgie Girl, but don't forget this is my first attempt ever. We are starting our annual January thaw where the daytime temperature actually climbs above 0°C (about 18°F) and things get a little more conducive to outdoor photography. In the meantime, I have been reading up on the subject and making a list of landscapes I want to try whenever Spring gets here, which in Southern Alberta is anytime after the middle of February or March ...now if I can just get this upload figured out and working, then everything will be _hitting paydirt again._

Cheers,

WesternGuy


----------



## myshkin (Jan 21, 2011)

you leave that switch on html.

You do not need to put the tags the forum does it for you. just select the icon for adding pics. It is the second icon to the left of the smiley face icon when you are in the message box.
When you click that icon a box pops open where you will paste the address

In flickr you don't need the whole code just copy the second HTML in the code. Start at http and it ends at JPG


----------



## WesternGuy (Jan 21, 2011)

myshkin said:


> you leave that switch on html.
> 
> You do not need to put the tags the forum does it for you. just select the icon for adding pics. It is the second icon to the left of the smiley face icon when you are in the message box.
> When you click that icon a box pops open where you will paste the address
> ...


 
Many thanks myshkin for all your help with this process - it is all new to me. Hopefully I can follow those instructions together with the previous ones and finally figure this out...

Will try it tonight when I have more time.

Regards,

WesternGuy


----------



## Josh66 (Jan 21, 2011)

WesternGuy said:


> myshkin said:
> 
> 
> > With flickr goto sharethis tab in the pics page. Select "grab the HTML/BBCode"
> ...





myshkin said:


> *you leave that switch on html.*
> 
> You do not need to put the tags the forum does it for you. just select the icon for adding pics. It is the second icon to the left of the smiley face icon when you are in the message box.
> When you click that icon a box pops open where you will paste the address
> ...



*NO.*  You need to select the BBCode radio button for posting here.

Select BBCode, the size you want, then hi-light the text, copy and paste.  That's it.

And yes - you do want to copy the whole code.
Copying the whole code will make the picture a clickable link, and also put a link to both that picture and your photostream under the picture.


----------



## myshkin (Jan 21, 2011)

thats odd since I post here everyday with the way i told him. maybe theres another way but my way works perfectly


----------



## Josh66 (Jan 21, 2011)

myshkin said:


> thats odd since I post here everyday with the way i told him. maybe theres another way but my way works perfectly



There are many other ways.

The way you described is just a lot harder than it needs to be, especially since you are basically taking a nice feature and 'dumbing it down' to what a simple right click can do.


----------



## Josh66 (Jan 21, 2011)

Do this:




01131143b | Flickr - Photo Sharing! - Mozilla Firefox_001 by J E, on Flickr




01131143b | Flickr - Photo Sharing! - Mozilla Firefox_002 by J E, on Flickr

The method shown in the screenshots is exactly what I did to post them here.  Although, I did change the size from 500 to 640 so it would be easier to read without following the link and viewing it full-size.



edit
That's obviously assuming that you use Flickr...  If you use something else, it will be different.

Flickr is free with a couple limitations.  There is a monthly upload limit (though I can't remember what it is...), and an image dimension limit too, I think.
If you want to pay for it, it's $24 a year, and everything is unlimited.


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Jan 21, 2011)

WesternGuy said:


> GeorgieGirl said:
> 
> 
> > I'm anxious to see your work!
> ...



You are so serious about working hard on this topic that I know you will have done your best. I'll be starting someplace right behind you as a novice soon too. :thumbup:


----------



## WesternGuy (Jan 21, 2011)

O|||||||O said:


> WesternGuy said:
> 
> 
> > myshkin said:
> ...


 
Josh, thanks for the additional insight. I guess it boils down to whether or not I want to make the picture a clickable link and have a link to my photostream under the posted image. I will have to think about that one for a bit, not that I have any immediate objections to having this link in place, but there are a lot more images, well a few more, that people may or may not be interested in and I guess it depends on whether I think they would be interested in seeing them or not, so maybe I will try it your way and see how that works, I suppose I can always remove the link by editing the post afterwards, but then some people, like me, are always interested in what others are doing as a matter of curiosity - me I'm a very curious person, so having the link may be appropriate.

Regards,

WesternGuy

==============================================
After thought...who knew this post would generate so much discussion, certainly not me; however, I am very grateful to all those who have participated as it has been an excellent learning experience for me and, I hope, any others who may have had similar questions.


----------

